# Hawk 220 shim modification



## NewSaw (Mar 8, 2017)

Our mechanical engineer made a change that I thought might be of interest. He feels it improved cutting.

Hawk scroll saws have a front/back blade movement to them. We lifted the Right/Left Arm supports (the large cast parts in back that provide structure to the tool) a bit and reduced the front/back excursion, which seemed to help, especially for tight radius cuts. We placed a 0.25" shim in the back and a 0.375" shim under the Arm supports towards the front. This made he unit have a slight angle. A slight disadvantage now is the blade slightly pulls away from the workpiece at the end of the downcut.


----------

